# Scheduling knee replacement surgery



## rapmarks (Dec 6, 2017)

the ortho led me to believe there was a couple of weeks wait for the surgery, but his earliest in end of January.  I have my yearly visit from my son and family feb 17 for nine days and want to enjoy that, so now thinking of end of February.
What I really need are honest answers.  
How long before I can do things like get to the kitchen to get myself something to eat, get to bathroom, take showers.  
What can I expect each week as far as progressing.
Dr, says he will send me home next day with a physical therapist coming to my house.  Is it better to go to a rehab place.
I can't take pain medications and the dr says Motrin will work as well as anything.  I had triple surgery and once they gave me pain mess in pill form, I was so sick had to stay in hospital an extra day an went home on combination of ibuprofen and acetaminophen in terrible pain and vomiting.  
I don't heal fast and often have complications, so I don't expect too much, but what is realistic expectation of going for walks, going to stores, playing golf, etc,
I won't have help and will have my husband, who will need help with a lot of things, he probably can make himself a frozen dinner if he can find it in the freezer but that is about it.
So I would like some realistic answers from people who have had the surgery.


----------



## Chrisky (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi. My husband had 2 hips replaced.  I know the recovery is not quite the same, but IMHO if you have problems with pain meds, either prescribed or over the counter and your other healing issues, I would definitely go to a rehab centre for at least 10 days.  There are daily things that you will not be allowed to do and if your husband cannot help you might even need a home care worker to help you at home.


----------



## Phydeaux (Dec 6, 2017)

Here's my honest answer:

Talk with your orthopedic surgeon, and pose each of these questions. Then listen. If you don't understand something, or disagree with something, this is the time to speak up.

People on this forum do not know you, your age, your sex, your medical background, your weight, your physical and mental condition, why you cannot take pain meds, why you feel you don't heal fast, what your 'complications' are, and what your diagnosis was that lead to this prescribed surgery. Would you agree with that statement? Even if we did, what would make us better qualified to answer your questions as opposed to someone that spent a minimum of 13 years of their life in medical training, and have undoubtedly conducted this surgery many times?

Internet forums are a great resource for many things, but imho, medical conditions and medical advice is not one of them. Each and every patient is different, I can assure you of that. As a retired medical professional, I write this with the utmost respect, and certitude.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 6, 2017)

My experience: I had a total knee replacement five years ago.  Surgery went well, no surprises.  Hospital kept me three nights, mainly because I had a fluid retention thing happen, and they wanted to be sure there was no problem.  There wasn't. They had me up and walking (slowly) around the hospital the day after surgery. When I went home, I used a walker for stability. I spent the next three weeks at home (because I had that much sick time. I could have gone back to work within two weeks.) I started physical therapy the week after surgery, two visits a week, at a PT clinic away from home.  I couldn't drive myself yet, so needed a ride for that at first. I was off all prescription pain meds within a week of surgery, but I did continue OTC stuff as needed.  The rest was healing.

The hardest part was wanting to do more than I was able to.  I had to force myself to relax, and give myself a chance to heal.  I used my time in bed to exercise the new joint, to try and get more flexibility.  The PT visits are NOT intended to heal you - they are to show you what to do for yourself.  You'll have "homework" to do between appointments.  The people I saw who had the most issues were those who did nothing between appointments, thinking the PT would fix them.  Not true.  Do the exercises and stretching they tell you and show them at the next appointment how far you've come since the last appointment. After six weeks of PT visits they told me I'd gone as far as they could take me, and I was on my own.

Once my stability was better, maybe a week after surgery, I graduated from the walker to a cane.  I continued to improve, walking further and further each day.  After the three weeks I returned to work on a limited-duty basis, and continued to attend PT.  About six weeks after surgery I was off the cane, and returned to full duties at work.

It's been five years next month since my surgery.  I have no regrets.  The thirty-plus years of arthritis pain I'd experienced was instantly gone, replaced by transient "soft tissue" pain from surgery. But once that was healed, I've had no pain in the knee since.  My doctor and I are now in discussions about replacing my other knee.

FYI:  The one thing they didn't tell me before surgery, and I wish they had, was that after surgery there is no more getting down on both hands and knees.  They kept my kneecap, rebuilding the underside of it, but the pressure of kneeling on it, with the artificial joint putting pressure on it from behind, causes a pain unlike any I have ever experienced. I have to kneel on the other knee, and figure out how to get flat, if I need to retrieve a shoe from under the bed, or whatever. So getting up and down like that requires forethought.  A small price to pay, all things considered.  But I wish they had told me ahead of time.

Good luck with your surgery.  Fear of the unknown is far worse than the actual experience.  Others here have had the surgery, Moderator Karen G most recently. I hope they'll share their experience.

Dave


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 6, 2017)

No regrets after (successful) total left knee replacement surgery in 2010.  Had the operation in early June & was traveling via airliner by the end of June.  Good outcome not only because of the excellence of the implant & the skill of the surgeon & his staff, but also from 6 weeks of heavy-duty physical therapy (interrupted only by that airplane trip). 

Went back to the same surgeon for (right) hip replacement in January 2016.  Also a big success.  Thanks to daily exercise, I am now getting around better & more comfortably than before my joints started going bad. 

That surgeon has since retired, so if someday I need replacements for my remaining natural joints, I'll have to get recommendations for a new orthopedic surgeon.  Fortunately, lots of good ones are in practice around here. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 6, 2017)

thank you Dave and Away we go.     why do I ask people who have been through it instead of doctor, because my experience is they underestimate the recovery time.   They underestimate the pain.
When I first asked doctor about going to rehab, he said yes.  Second time, no, people are old there and you would be at risk of catching infections.     why I cant take pain pills, I am allergic to something in compound, get violently ill and go on bad trip.  
If I could go to rehab facility, I would have help, and I would not have to take care of my husband too.  I am going to have to talk to dr about that again.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 6, 2017)

My ex-friend had both knees replaced at the same time. He lived ... but could not drive for 6 weeks. 6 months later we did a 2 week trip to Eastern Europe .. without a group. The cobblestone .. paving bricks .. bother his walking some. But he was still 40-50lbs OVERWEIGHT and did not complete his PT.

And his knee placement pain & suffering *convinced ME to lose 50+lbs* ... and I totally learned from his pain, do everything possible to NOT need my own knee replacement surgery. That was 20+ years ago .. the year after the "the Wall fell" in Berlin ... opening up flights to Eastern Europe. ... 25 years

Get in the BEST physical shape you can .. before surgery. Wish you the best ... and EVERYONE I know has NOT regretted getting the surgery ... as their ability to get around with less pain, improved their lives.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 6, 2017)

I know it will be better to have it done, I am unable to enjoy many things now


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 6, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> thank you Dave and Away we go.     why do I ask people who have been through it instead of doctor, because my experience is they underestimate the recovery time.   They underestimate the pain.
> When I first asked doctor about going to rehab, he said yes.  Second time, no, people are old there and you would be at risk of catching infections.     why I cant take pain pills, I am allergic to something in compound, get violently ill and go on bad trip.
> If I could go to rehab facility, I would have help, and I would not have to take care of my husband too.  I am going to have to talk to dr about that again.



I concur that everyone's experience is different.  You feel that your doctors underestimate recovery time and underestimate the pain.  My experience is the complete opposite.  I underwent 2 surgeries, not for knee replacements, in the past 11 years.  With my first surgery, the nurse insisted that I must be in alot of pain and it was my right to have morphine while I was in the hospital.  I had just woken up from my anesthesia and I said I was not in pain.  I had to reject morphine at least half a dozen times when the nurse and my doctor insisted that I was in pain and I must have my morphine.  I was discharged the following day and went home with Vicodin.  I was walking around the neighborhood the following day and did not take any of the Vicodin.  I was given 6 weeks of medical leave but I could have gone back to work the following day.

My last surgery was the same.  I woke up from anesthesia and was sent home by the evening.  I was given another 6 weeks off but I went to work the next day.

I agree that people do catch horrible infections at rehab places.  MRSA and Norovirus to name a few.  Going home with Home Health is a much better arrangement.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 6, 2017)

Suggestions:
Get lots of menus for prepare food delivered to YOUR home. 

Get a stash of cash to pay for the delivered food. Most grocery stores here will delivered food to your home now also .. order on the internet. Pizza & Chinese is easy to get; go for more exotic dishes like Japanese, French, salads, etc... less weight gain also.

Hire a 2 times a week housekeeper ... to change the beds, clean the bathroom and do laundry. 

Get the phone number for Uber-type car service (set up an account BEFORE surgery).

If you live by yourself, realize that at times, YOU might need a set of hands to assist you. ASK around and make a list on your cell phone .. of who you could call to help you for 10 minutes. Have more distance friends call/text you on a schedule ... esp if they have had this surgery or to just help past the daily boredom.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 6, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> I'll put my answers in blue--I had my left knee replaced Sept. 12 and spent three nights in the hospital.  My husband is a great help and I don't think I could have managed at home without him. I have a girlfriend who is single and she highly recommends spending as many nights in a rehab place as Medicare or insurance will allow.
> What I really need are honest answers.
> How long before I can do things like get to the kitchen to get myself something to eat, get to bathroom, take showers.
> Initially I used a very sturdy walker with front wheels to get to the bathroom, get to the kitchen, etc.  Having a wide enough walker that fits around the toilet is essential because it will help you have something to push off of to get yourself up.  I had a waterproof bandage and was able to shower soon after coming home but we have a very big shower. We put a sturdy plastic chair in the shower and I sat with my back to the shower so that I could lean back a little to wash my hair. I avoided getting the surgery site wet and basically did a sponge bath in the shower.
> ...


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks for the good ideas.i really appreciate them.  
As far as doctors over underestimating recovery, after going through two separate cancers with accompanying surgeries and treatments, and having horrible side effects that were supposedly rare afterwards, i an hoping for the best and preparing for the worst.  
Do you get sent home with a walker or is that something you have to get after?
I have some nice ice packs but I know from experience that I would have to get up and get them myself and put them back in the freezer.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 6, 2017)

Another question.  Are you able to wear your regular pants or shorts or are they too hard to get on and off


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 6, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> I have some nice ice packs but I know from experience that I would have to get up and get them myself and put them back in the freezer.


Look into getting one of those devices that circulates cold water around your knee.  A good friend of mine had knee replacement last year and said it was much better than trying to keep ice packs in place, constantly adjusting them, replacing them, etc.

Kurt


----------



## Karen G (Dec 6, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> Thanks for the good ideas.i really appreciate them.
> As far as doctors over underestimating recovery, after going through two separate cancers with accompanying surgeries and treatments, and having horrible side effects that were supposedly rare afterwards, i an hoping for the best and preparing for the worst.
> Do you get sent home with a walker or is that something you have to get after?
> I have some nice ice packs but I know from experience that I would have to get up and get them myself and put them back in the freezer.


A walker was ordered for me & delivered to my room in the hospital. I didn’t have to do anything—it just appeared! Also my regular shorts fit just fine. We were told to bring comfortable clothes to the hospital as they wanted us up & sitting in a recliner most of the time as opposed to lying in bed. They had me up & walking with a walker as soon as I was awake & out of recovery.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 6, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Look into getting one of those devices that circulates cold water around your knee.  A good friend of mine had knee replacement last year and said it was much better than trying to keep ice packs in place, constantly adjusting them, replacing them, etc.
> 
> Kurt


I haven't heard of this, will check


----------



## VegasBella (Dec 6, 2017)

My mom replaced both knees and one hip. She had complications with the first knee. She was up and walking by herself doing all those things VERY quickly. But she was also VERY determined. She wanted FULL MOBILITY, not just lack of pain, that's why she did the replacement. And she got it. Prior to surgery we were going to get her a wheelchair. Now she does long hikes alone! But she had friends who did NOT get up and do the exercises like they were supposed to do and who did not push through the pain to regain mobility and they too FOREVER to heal and walk. So it depends not just on the usual things like age, weight, etc etc, but also it depends a whole lot on your goals and the actions YOU take after surgery.

Even still, the rules required assistance for at least a few weeks. So she needed to be in a transitional care center for a few weeks for one surgery when we didn't have family able to help her out. So make some plans for that if you don't have a spouse or someone who lives with your or can stay with you a few weeks after.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 6, 2017)

I had my left knee replaced in October last year, and my right knee was replaced 7 weeks ago. Even with the same surgeon, same hospital, and same rehab, it was a completely different experience with each knee. With both I needed a walker for the 1st week, a cane for the next 2-3 weeks, and plenty of pain killers to be able to get comfortable enough at night to sleep. With the first knee, the swelling lasted about 8 weeks, and any side to side pressure was painful, making getting in and out of the car difficult. The cold pack was my best buddy for 2-3 months. I went to PT for 8 weeks before I could go up and down stairs normally. I think I was better prepared for the 2nd knee. I put many miles on my bicycle, and my legs were in great shape. The swelling went down after 2-3 weeks, I didn't use the cold pack much, and finished PT in about 5 weeks. My best advice to anyone, is to do as much biking or exercise bike as possible before and after surgery. Start with the seat as high as you can get it, and even if you can't get your knee all the way around, go 1/2 way, pedal backwards, and go 1/2 way again. As you regain the range of motion, keep lowering the seat. Biking not only flexes the joint and muscles, it increases blood circulation which reduces swelling and speeds healing.

Here are some inexpensive tools you will find very useful for: 1) pulling on socks, 2) pulling/pushing clothes on/off, 3) putting on shoes, 4) lifting your leg in/out of bed and/or the car.






I would never recommend that anyone get both knees at the same time.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 6, 2017)

artringwald said:


> My best advice to anyone, is to do as much biking or exercise bike as possible before and after surgery. Start with the seat as high as you can get it, and even if you can't get your knee all the way around, go 1/2 way, pedal backwards, and go 1/2 way again. As you regain the range of motion, keep lowering the seat. Biking not only flexes the joint and muscles, it increases blood circulation which reduces swelling and speeds healing.



Question for you regarding biking as much as possible before surgery.  I have a left knee issue and had a cortisone shot 2 months ago and now the pain and swelling is back.  I exercise everyday but excercise bike is one that I avoid as it worsens the pain and swelling.  I do lots of eliptical, treadmill and golf everyday because they do not directly aggravate the knee issue.  So... why excercise bike as opposed to just doing other leg excercise?


----------



## artringwald (Dec 6, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Question for you regarding biking as much as possible before surgery.  I have a left knee issue and had a cortisone shot 2 months ago and now the pain and swelling is back.  I exercise everyday but excercise bike is one that I avoid as it worsen the pain and swelling.  I do lots of eliptical, treadmill and golf everyday because they do not directly aggravate the knee issue.  So... why excercise bike as opposed to just doing other leg excercise?


Before surgery, walking was painful for me, while biking and elliptical were pain free. I'd say whatever you can do before to build the strength and endurance. After surgery, by lowering the seat, you keep increasing the amount your knee has to flex. My doctor wanted me to be able to flex the knee 120 degrees by 2 weeks. It thought that was unrealistic for both legs, but if you don't do the exercises, scar tissue forms, and you may never get the full range of motion back.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 6, 2017)

DePuy Synthes is the company that made both of my replacement knees. They have a good info about knee replacements on their web site:

http://www.depuysynthes.com/patients/knee/patient-treatment-center/knee-replacement


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 6, 2017)

artringwald said:


> Before surgery, walking was painful for me, while biking and elliptical were pain free. I'd say whatever you can do before to build the strength and endurance. After surgery, by lowering the seat, you keep increasing the amount your knee has to flex. My doctor wanted me to be able to flex the knee 120 degrees by 2 weeks. It thought that was unrealistic for both legs, but if you don't do the exercises, scar tissue forms, and you may never get the full range of motion back.


Yes, I get it for post surgery that one should always move the joint to promote healing.  It also makes sense that you were doing bike before the surgery as you did not have knee pain on a bike.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 6, 2017)

artringwald said:


> I would never recommend that anyone get both knees at the same time.


The physical therapist said there's an advantage in getting both knee replacements done at the same time if both natural knees are worn out.  I thought he meant just 1 hospital stay, 1 recovery period, 1 round of physical therapy, etc., instead of 2.  But he was referring to the physical therapy process itself, in which patients breaking in a new set of knees, both left & right at the same time, would not be favoring 1 side over the other the way patients with just 1 surgically replaced knee often do.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 6, 2017)

AwayWeGo said:


> The physical therapist said there's an advantage in getting both knee replacements done at the same time if both natural knees are worn out.  I thought he meant just 1 hospital stay, 1 recovery period, 1 round of physical therapy, etc., instead of 2.  But he was referring to the physical therapy process itself, in which patients breaking in a new set of knees, both left & right at the same time, would not be favoring 1 side over the other the way patients with just 1 surgically replaced knee often do.


Interesting.  My friend that had one knee replaced last winter developed some back issues this fall due to favoring one leg for an extended period of time.  Took additional PT to correct that issue.

Kurt


----------



## artringwald (Dec 6, 2017)

The first week after surgery, even with the walker, it was hard to get around the house, go up and down stairs, get in and out of bed, and in and out of the car. I can't imagine doing any of those if I had both knees done at the same time. I've also heard that doing both at once is more than double the risk during surgery. If you're out twice as long, they have to put you deeper under anesthetic.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 6, 2017)

I have a friend's mother who has undergone 7 knee replacement surgeries on the same knee, each one to correct a previously botched job.  I shudder to think about it happening to anyone.  Her last one was successful and now she is finally no longer bedridden.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 6, 2017)

artringwald said:


> The first week after surgery, even with the walker, it was hard to get around the house, go up and down stairs, get in and out of bed, and in and out of the car. I can't imagine doing any of those if I had both knees done at the same time. I've also heard that doing both at once is more than double the risk during surgery. If you're out twice as long, they have to put you deeper under anesthetic.


I also cannot imagine having both knees done at the same time! I agree that the first week after surgery was the hardest. Keeping up with the pain medication is very important--take it as prescribed and don't worry about becoming addicted to it.  It's important to keep moving as much as possible and if you're in pain you're less likely to move.

I had the CPM machine (I think that's the name of it) in the hospital and for a couple of weeks at home, I think. Medicare pays for only a certain number of days. It's the machine that continually bends your knee.  I found it to be actually more comfortable having my leg in the machine and bending than not.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 6, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I have a friend's mother who has undergone 7 knee replacement surgeries on the same knee, each one to correct a previously botched job.  I shudder to think about it happening to anyone.  Her last one was successful and now she is finally no longer bedridden.


That's awful! I wonder if the same surgeon was doing all of the surgeries or if it was a different doctor each time. Glad to hear the last one was successful.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 6, 2017)

Karen G said:


> That's awful! I wonder if the same surgeon was doing all of the surgeries or if it was a different doctor each time. Glad to hear the last one was successful.


I know that the 7th surgery was done by a different surgeon.  She ended up being bedridden for a long time, not from non-compliance to doing post-surgery exercise but more from complications from each surgery.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 7, 2017)

Karen G said:


> Keeping up with the pain medication is very important--take it as prescribed and don't worry about becoming addicted to it.


Unfortunate & troubling side-effect of prescription pain medicine is bad constipation -- no fun any time but specially vexing when you're trying to get back to normal with a new knee or 2.  That's another good reason to get off Vicodin (etc.) & onto Advil (etc.) as soon as you reasonably can without suffering. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 7, 2017)

My old BF who got both knees done in one surgery ... convinced me to LOSE 50lbs by watching his recovery. I knew losing weight would help any recovery and might delay when I needed surgery. Been around 20 years since his surgery ... no surgery yet for me. He moved to Thailand 15+ years ago.

Unless I have older shoes (heels worn down on the outside edge), my knees don't bother me.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 15, 2018)

Okay, surgery is this Thursday, very nervous.
I have requested inpatient treatment as I will have no help at home.
I need people to STOP telling me how to do everything, that is people who have not had the surgery, and have to tell me how to arrange my husband's pills, etc.  
I have found out that I come across as dumb as a rock and don't know how to survive without their advice.  If I asked everything of the doctor that they tell me to call up and demand, he would drop me as a patient.

Right now I have a call in to doctors office and a rehab place to see if I need to make my own reservation and set up my own rehab.  Because that is what people are telling me.  I took care of five elderly relatives and probably a dozen stays in rehab and never had to set it up beforehand by myself, but perhaps in Florida you do.

I love the claims I will do anything just call.  Sure, until I ask something simple.  For example, a friend loaned me a device that circulates ice cold water around your knee.  She told me that the best thing to do is to freeze water in Tupperware containers and put in machine.  I have my freezer full of prepared meals and frozen ice and ice packs. Ask someone that you know has an extra freezer to make some ice for you and they come up with all kinds of excuses and tell me to just go out and buy bags of ice.   Okay, so their statement means they won't do anything, but just want to say they will.

I got good helpful advice here on what to expect.  I am exercising that knee and getting prepared. Rereading the experience of others here has been encouraging.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 15, 2018)

I have one more thing to tell you to do. Stop listening to all the people (except the doctor) that are telling you what to do.

I can understand being nervous. I was nervous for my first TNR. I wasn't nearly as nervous for the second one because I knew what to expect. I have 15 months on the left knee and 3 months on the right knee and both are doing fine. We all wish you well, and hope your recovery is speedy.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 15, 2018)

thank you,  just got a call back from doctors office.   The have someone at the hospital who will be arranging all the rehab, etc, ust as I thought.


----------



## Panina (Jan 15, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Okay, surgery is this Thursday, very nervous.
> I have requested inpatient treatment as I will have no help at home.
> I need people to STOP telling me how to do everything, that is people who have not had the surgery, and have to tell me how to arrange my husband's pills, etc.
> I have found out that I come across as dumb as a rock and don't know how to survive without their advice.  If I asked everything of the doctor that they tell me to call up and demand, he would drop me as a patient.
> ...


I wish you the best with your surgery.

It is very normal to be nervous before a surgery, I was. When I had surgery I woke up with an attitude of being grateful it was behind me and with the mindset in 8-12 weeks I would never have to have the horrible issues I had and the pain would be gone. It wasn't knee surgery but it also affected my everything day life.   

Fast forward, I healed much sooner and always think why did I wait so long?  I waited years until I had no choice which was much worse then having the surgery.

I have a few friends that had your surgery and it was very successful for them.

As for others, ignore, and only listen to the positive.  The doctors and hospital staff will make sure you have what you need before, during and after.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 15, 2018)

I know it’s been a challenge getting ready for this. I wish you great success with your surgery and recovery. The toughest part of my own knee replacement was dealing with the boredom afterwards while I was healing up. 

One thing I did that helped me with flexibility was getting a child’s inflated “bouncy ball” about 10” in diameter. I kept it with me on the bed, and put it under my new knee. As I flexed the knee, the ball rolled up and back under my leg. It helped increase my flexing strength. It helped me out. 

Good luck this week! We’re here if you have any questions.

Dave


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 15, 2018)

Yes, in several weeks the stress of getting knee replacement surgery will be replaced with improvement. Listen to what the doctor and the PTs tell you to do and HOW to do it. 

I learned from my ex-bf's replacement surgery and recovery .... I credit that with slapping me up the head to LOSE WEIGHT, stop downhill skiing and watch how I get in & out of my 4x4 truck (to have LESS twisting on my left knee). 

Good luck!


----------



## Nancy (Jan 15, 2018)

Good Luck.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 15, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I know it’s been a challenge getting ready for this. I wish you great success with your surgery and recovery. The toughest part of my own knee replacement was dealing with the boredom afterwards while I was healing up.
> 
> One thing I did that helped me with flexibility was getting a child’s inflated “bouncy ball” about 10” in diameter. I kept it with me on the bed, and put it under my new knee. As I flexed the knee, the ball rolled up and back under my leg. It helped increase my flexing strength. It helped me out.
> 
> ...


I will look in garage for a ball right now


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 15, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> I will look in garage for a ball right now



If you lay flat on your back, with your leg straight and the ball under the upper part of your calf, then flex the knee, your calf rolls along with the ball until it gets close to your ankle. Straighten out the leg again, and the ball rolls back up close to the knee again.  It's easy to maneuver, and it supports your knee as you're trying to bend it. That's one of the things they will want you to do, to increase flexibility in the new joint. It works pretty well, and I'd do it while watching TV or reading. Flex up till it gets tight, then relax, wait a second or two, and do it again. Easy breezy. 

Dave


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 25, 2018)

Had surgery one week ago today, came home the next morning.  Some things went well, others no.
I think surgery went well, but after twelve hours on the same ice that I left the or with, I found out that they didn't have fresh ice.  I would have to wait til they froze new ice with my pair of ice packs.their excuse:   Oh we are slammed . So busy.  Since the hospital called a week early and made me pay for my copay, I assume they knew I was coming. They never elevated my foot either.
the therapist came and told me to do these twenty exercises twice a day plus walk 600 feet, and do five times more a day each day.  Of course I felt like an utter failure, since I couldn't do them.
None of my routine medswere ordered, the nurse didn't want to give me water because then I would have to pee, and the naked man across the hall kept coming in to yell at me so I was happy to go home.
The physical therapist at home is great,a nurse comes to check on me, and finally after a week, I got a home health aide come and help me shower.
Yesterday the pain medication  got to me and I threw up all over myself, and couldn't clean it up. 
Big problem sleeping because when I wake up the knee pain is intense from being still too long.  I understand this will continue for awhile.   My mantra is, keep knee elevated, keep it iced, move around every hour at the least and do the exercises.  Wish I had someone to replenish my ice etc, but I am doing okay.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 25, 2018)

I found that besides the meds, a good way to manage pain is distraction. For my first knee, I got the DVD set of Lonesome Dove. For the second knee, I watched season 1 of West Wing. For both, I depended on listening to music so I wouldn't be focusing on the pain. I think the medical staff usually sets unreasonable high standards, and everyone is different, so I hope you don't get discouraged. Hopefully, you'll be able to sleep better in another week or two. Thanks for the update, and you should know that we've all been thinking about you and hoping you're doing well.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 25, 2018)

I forgot to mention friends have been great at bringing over food, and offering to run errands


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 25, 2018)

Hang in there.  The worst of it is behind you.  Do the exercises, try to stay positive, and know that lots of people have been exactly where you are right now.  Each day you'll improve, bit by bit.  Good luck!

Dave


----------



## Panina (Jan 25, 2018)

Hope your recovery is speedy and you feel better soon.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 25, 2018)

I hope your recovery is going good and you get to enjoy some of this beautiful Florida weather. We are just getting ready to leave FL and board the plane  for the Midwest


----------



## Karen G (Jan 25, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Had surgery one week ago today, came home the next morning. . .   Wish I had someone to replenish my ice etc, but I am doing okay.


I cannot imagine having to go home the day after surgery with no one at home to help me!  I am amazed that you are managing by yourself.  I was just at the hospital visiting a single friend who had her knee replacement Monday and is going to a rehab facility for several days when she is released later today or tomorrow. All of my friends here who live alone have gone to rehab after surgery until they were recovered enough to manage on their own.

As far as the ice bags go, I froze Palmolive liquid detergent in ziplock bags to make ice bags that lasted a long time and were pliable to kind of mold around the top and sides of my knee.  A large bottle from Sam's Club was enough to make two gallon-sized bags and two quart-sized bags so that I'd always had a spare in the freezer while I was using one.  Maybe a friend could make some up for you. Be sure to double bag to avoid any leaks, and just put them back in the freezer when they thawed. Be sure to lay them flat to freeze.  I elevated my leg on a pillow, put a quart-sized bag under my knee and molded the gallon-sized bag around & on top of my knee. It worked great.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!  It does get better, but it takes awhile.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 25, 2018)

Things will get better now ... mainly, because you got home.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 25, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Had surgery one week ago today, came home the next morning.  Some things went well, others no.
> I think surgery went well, but after twelve hours on the same ice that I left the or with, I found out that they didn't have fresh ice.  I would have to wait til they froze new ice with my pair of ice packs.their excuse:   Oh we are slammed . So busy.  Since the hospital called a week early and made me pay for my copay, I assume they knew I was coming. They never elevated my foot either.
> the therapist came and told me to do these twenty exercises twice a day plus walk 600 feet, and do five times more a day each day.  Of course I felt like an utter failure, since I couldn't do them.
> None of my routine medswere ordered, the nurse didn't want to give me water because then I would have to pee, and the naked man across the hall kept coming in to yell at me so I was happy to go home.
> ...


I’m so sorry you’re having to go through this alone.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 25, 2018)

Karen G said:


> I also cannot imagine having both knees done at the same time! I agree that the first week after surgery was the hardest. Keeping up with the pain medication is very important--take it as prescribed and don't worry about becoming addicted to it.  It's important to keep moving as much as possible and if you're in pain you're less likely to move.
> 
> I had the CPM machine (I think that's the name of it) in the hospital and for a couple of weeks at home, I think. Medicare pays for only a certain number of days. It's the machine that continually bends your knee.  I found it to be actually more comfortable having my leg in the machine and bending than not.


The therapist said that after three months patients with or without the machine are at the same place in their recovery


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 25, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I’m so sorry you’re having to go through this alone.


My husband is here, he just inset sure what is going on.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 26, 2018)

Good to hear from you even though it wasn't as positive an experience as one would hope for!  I'm so sorry you didn't have more dedicated and thoughtful hospital personnel to have seen you through that part and don't have as much help as you need now! I would opt for a re-hab facility after surgery like that having seen my mother through hip surgery and then elbow surgery re-hab at a local facility. I could not have helped her as they were able to. Hope all goes smoother here on out and let us know how you are doing!


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 26, 2018)

I seem to be recovering okay.  Very tired.  Exercises are tough.  Can't take the pain pills, have to stick to just one, a couple times a day.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 27, 2018)

I am having a bad day, one in which I woke up in a lot pain with nausea and have not been able to get over that exhaustion and pain and nausea.  Is this expected?  Am i hurting my progress if I don't get in my exercises?  I can get around with the walker okay I just don't know if it is okay to give in and just relax or if I need to work through all the pain.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 27, 2018)

updated info ... post was NOT helpful


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 27, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> I am having a bad day, one in which I woke up in a lot pain with nausea and have not been able to get over that exhaustion and pain and nausea.  Is this expected?  Am i hurting my progress if I don't get in my exercises?  I can get around with the walker okay I just don't know if it is okay to give in and just relax or if I need to work through all the pain.



The problem with not doing the flexing exercises is that scar tissue will begin to form, which will reduce your flexibility later on. Your knee may be more stiff than you may want if that happens.  If you are more flexible, the scar tissue forms outside of the flexing area, resulting in a more flexible joint.

As to your pain - it is better to achieve a level of pain relief, and try to stay there, maintaining that level, rather than allowing your pain relievers to wear off, and you having to "come from behind" to achieve pain relief again.  It puts you through a greater amount of stress and discomfort. If your meds aren't working as expected, you need to tell your doctor about that.

And speaking of that, you haven't mentioned your contact with your surgical team or Ortho doctor.  Are they checking in with you, and monitoring how you're doing?  When I had my knee replaced, I spent four nights in the hospital before going home, and my doctor's office called me every day after that.

Hang in there, but don't suffer needlessly.

Dave


----------



## moonstone (Jan 27, 2018)

I agree with Dave, you need to take pain meds regularly to try to maintain a constant level of comfort instead of waiting until the pain is bad and then take something and getting into a rollercoaster effect. If your prescribed pain meds are making you nauseous then tell your Dr what's happening & get him/her to prescribe something different. You can also try taking ginger capsules/pills to help with the nausea. They are usually found near the pain meds in Walmart or a drug store.  I can not take anything stronger than a Tylenol 2 or I experience anything from nausea to projectile vomiting depending on what was given to me. I used topical (applied to the skin) anti-inflammatory/pain relief (Voltaren or similar prescription strength) in addition to oral pain meds but you cant apply anything like that to the incision area, just the surrounding tissue.


~Diane


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 27, 2018)

deleted...


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 27, 2018)

There is no pain medicine I can handle.  I am allergic to most,I can only handle one, not two of the one I have.  How do you handle getting up in night, eating something, then taking pain meds  I just can't do this part.  Maybe I will send my husband to get ginger capsules, but my situation isn't going to change, the nighties is what is hurting me.  I think I overdid last night, never got back on track.


----------



## Panina (Jan 27, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> There is no pain medicine I can handle.  I am allergic to most,I can only handle one, not two of the one I have.  How do you handle getting up in night, eating something, then taking pain meds  I just can't do this part.  Maybe I will send my husband to get ginger capsules, but my situation isn't going to change, the nighties is what is hurting me.  I think I overdid last night, never got back on track.


I have the same problem with medication.  After a major surgery I used prescription strength tylenol, took the edge of the pain, nausea and hallucinations away. I used ice with it which helped with pain and swelling. I would call your doctor and let him know.


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 27, 2018)

I am in 71 with fairly severe osteoarthritis in both knees.  I have been able to remain active with periodic shots of monovisc and lately cingal.  I am not overweight weight, and otherwise healthy, and will inevitably have both knees replaced.  I have a follow up session with a surgeon in a couple of weeks.   Which implants are best, metal or ceramic?   I'm retired, but my wife is just finishing up her career and I will not have help during the day.  I wonder how difficult navigating up and down stairs of our two storey home will be?


----------



## Karen G (Jan 27, 2018)

Ironwood said:


> I am in 71 with fairly severe osteoarthritis in both knees.  I have been able to remain active with periodic shots of monovisc and lately cingal  I wonder how difficult navigating up and down stairs of our two storey home will be?


I'd try to set things up where you can sleep downstairs initially if there's a bathroom downstairs. It's hard enough to walk around at first & I wouldn't add stairs to the mix if I could help it. You'll be using a walker initially.

Or if that's not possible, maybe you could get a small refrigerator, microwave, etc. to use if you need to stay upstairs for sleep and bathroom availability if you're going to have to be alone while your wife is working.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 27, 2018)

I fell asleep in between earlier post and the next at 3:52.  I was able to do a batch of exercises between then and this post.  I have my alarm set and will try a nausea pill and a pain pill again, and will just have to wake myself up all night.  I almost never sleep during the day.  Now I am behind on my andvmy husband's daily meds, and also the sleep apnea machine for him.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 27, 2018)

Ironwood said:


> I am in 71 with fairly severe osteoarthritis in both knees.  I have been able to remain active with periodic shots of monovisc and lately cingal.  I am not overweight weight, and otherwise healthy, and will inevitably have both knees replaced.  I have a follow up session with a surgeon in a couple of weeks.   Which implants are best, metal or ceramic?   I'm retired, but my wife is just finishing up her career and I will not have help during the day.  I wonder how difficult navigating up and down stairs of our two storey home will be?



This post needs its own thread. No need to tailgate on Rapmarks' lengthy thread.  (Moderators? What say you?)

Having said that, I had a Smith&Nephew model called "Legion."  They do an extensive MRI of the damaged joint, and make a mock up of the old knee.  Then they make a custom implant that replaces the bad joint exactly, with tools custom-made to make the surgical process tailored to the person.  The advantage to this is the replacement fits perfectly into the space the old knee did, which reduces swelling and speeds recovery time.  I've had mine five years this month, and it's doing fine.  http://www.smith-nephew.com/profess...knee/total-knee-replacement-portfolio/legion/

Edited to add:  I have a two-story house.  I just sat down on the stairs with my knee straight out, and backed up or down the stairs using my hands and my other foot until I was comfortable with climbing/descending steps.  Between the walker I used, and then a cane, and a slow, careful grip on the handrail, navigating the stairs wasn't too much of an issue.

Dave


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 27, 2018)

Ironwood said:


> I am in 71 with fairly severe osteoarthritis in both knees.  I have been able to remain active with periodic shots of monovisc and lately cingal.  I am not overweight weight, and otherwise healthy, and will inevitably have both knees replaced.  I have a follow up session with a surgeon in a couple of weeks.   Which implants are best, metal or ceramic?   I'm retired, but my wife is just finishing up her career and I will not have help during the day.  I wonder how difficult navigating up and down stairs of our two storey home will be?


I have not been able to sleep in my bed, it is too high to get in and out.  If you have a recliner I would plan to sleep there.  If you go upstairs, then plan to stay there.  Taking care of myself is exhausting, there is a lot to do.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 27, 2018)

You REALLY need some help! The next time one of your helpful friends/neighbors says, 'Call if we can do something.', say OK. I need you at 6:00 for XXXX and at 9:00 or before you go to bed to help my husband XXXXX. 

The fallback is a home health service. You need this!

We wish you a speedy recovery!

Jim


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 27, 2018)

yeah, they will help but they happen to be busy.  Can you believe after a futile trip on Monday to buy a shower mat, the friends say we will get you one and make sure it will fit.  They make a big show on Wednesday of coming in and measuring.  They run it in the door on Friday.  This is too big, you will need to cut it down, bye we are in a hurry.  Haven't heard back except for a text telling me how much I owe them.  When I hear again I will get this exasperated voice saying why didn't you put that bath mat in,we went through all the trouble of getting you one.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 27, 2018)

rapmarks .... those are "fair weather friends" giving you "lip service". And what goes around, come around... in the long run.

My personal advice, text/emailing them back to say: 

"I got mat which fits perfectly AND could you please come back to pickup your bathmat so as to return it to the store to get your refund? As you know, I won't be driving for the next 8 weeks or more. Your mat is on my front porch ... I will be resting when you pick you come by."


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 27, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> yeah, they will help but they happen to be busy.  Can you believe after a futile trip on Monday to buy a shower mat, the friends say we will get you one and make sure it will fit.  They make a big show on Wednesday of coming in and measuring.  They run it in the door on Friday.  This is too big, you will need to cut it down, bye we are in a hurry.  Haven't heard back except for a text telling me how much I owe them.  When I hear again I will get this exasperated voice saying why didn't you put that bath mat in,we went through all the trouble of getting you one.


That's why several of us have said that you need to hire caregiver(s) through a home care company even before you had your surgery.  They are paid to do their work and they will show up for work and do what is needed.  Relying on friends is not the same.  Oops, I cannot come over today...


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 27, 2018)

Yes, and I had a lady hired.  But that lady is telling something different now, now she might find time for me.   My daughter called my insurance company and is arranging something with them.  The one through the group who was arranged by the hospital does not meet your description as being there because she was hired by an agency, she has been  no show, then one day showed, then had to be called and came two hours late for a total of two visits.  It still doesn't help when I need the help the most, which is during the night.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 27, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Yes, and I had a lady hired.  But that lady is telling something different now, now she might find time for me.   My daughter called my insurance company and is arranging something with them.  The one through the group who was arranged by the hospital does not meet your description as being there because she was hired by an agency, she has been  no show, then one day showed, then had to be called and came two hours late for a total of two visits.  It still doesn't help when I need the help the most, which is during the night.


There is obviously a need to interview a home care agency and hire one to your liking.  The agency who is billing you is responsible for sending someone reliable to be with you at the time that you need.  If that home care agency does not perform, hire another home care agency.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 28, 2018)

Regarding ginger capsules or pills, can you take these in addition to the drug promethazine for nausea.  I had several questions prepared to ask the pharmacist to make sure they carry them and that I can take in addition to the anti nausea medication I have.  Every time I call, I get placed on hold and I give up after ten minutes.
I can send my husband to get these, but I have to give him specific written explanation of what I want,


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 28, 2018)

Waiting for call from my insurance company.my daughter arranged it, I will get four hours a day of help and the person will run errands too.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Waiting for call from my insurance company.my daughter arranged it, I will get four hours a day of help and the person will run errands too.


Is this through your long term care insurance?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 28, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Waiting for call from my insurance company.my daughter arranged it, I will get four hours a day of help and the person will run errands too.


This is good news. Perhaps it will give you a contact for more help if you need it- even if it's private-pay, there are just times when one NEEDS help. Good Luck!


----------



## moonstone (Jan 28, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Regarding ginger capsules or pills, can you take these in addition to the drug promethazine for nausea.  I had several questions prepared to ask the pharmacist to make sure they carry them and that I can take in addition to the anti nausea medication I have.  Every time I call, I get placed on hold and I give up after ten minutes.
> I can send my husband to get these, but I have to give him specific written explanation of what I want,



You should probably check with the pharmacist to be sure there isn't any type of interaction between the two. The promethazine will make you sleepy whereas the ginger wont. You really shouldn't need to take 2 anti-nauseates at the same time so maybe you could take the promethazine at night and the ginger during the day. I still think it would be wise to tell your Dr that the main meds are making you nauseous and see if he can prescribe something different. You may be able to get away with a milder one during the day by now and leave the stronger one for night-time.
Wishing you a less painful & speedy recovery!

~Diane


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 28, 2018)

I have had several major surgeries, I cannot handle pain medications.  This was the only option.  Pain is making me nauseous also.  There are a lot of people like me.

The difference with this surgery is that you have to do the exercises, instead of just getting through the pain.  Yesterday I was totally exhausted all day from nausea and pain.  Today, I was able to get over the nausea early, get my exercises done, get on with my day.

I am hoping the worst is over.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 28, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Is this through your long term care insurance?


No, I do not have long care insurance.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> No, I do not have long care insurance.


No health insurance will pay for non-clinical home care.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 28, 2018)

When I called my insurance weeks before I went in for surgery they said I was entitled to 35 hours a week of home health care if I was getting physical therapy at home.  The hospital was supposed to set something up.  They didn't.  My daughter works in the insurance industry as a behavioral health case manager.  She found out my insurance case manager ,contacted her,  and has been working with her. this is what she was told, if she is wrong I will find out.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> When I called my insurance weeks before I went in for surgery they said I was entitled to 35 hours a week of home health care if I was getting physical therapy at home.  The hospital was supposed to set something up.  They didn't.  My daughter works in the insurance industry as a behavioral health case manager.  She found out my insurance case manager ,contacted her,  and has been working with her. this is what she was told, if she is wrong I will find out.


Home health is for clinical type of support like physical therapy, occupational therapy, speech therapy, wound management and bathing - Home Health Aide will helping with bathing and nothing else.   Home health does NOT cover activities of daily living like cooking, light housekeeping, assistance to bathroom, transfers and shopping.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 28, 2018)

Ok , they just called, they are arriving tomorrow, she said yes this was covered my insurance.  I guess I will give it a try, I don't think it would be wise to say don't come, someone on the internet said this is not covered.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Ok , they just called, they are arriving tomorrow, she said yes this was covered my insurance.  I guess I will give it a try, I don't think it would be wise to say don't come, someone on the internet said this is not covered.


Please let us know the outcome.  It would be a first if they indeed will do non-medical/non-clinical home care.  I used to work in this industry.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 28, 2018)

A co-worker had a knee replacement surgery in October 2017 and had in-home physical therapy.  It does happen.


----------



## isisdave (Jan 28, 2018)

There's a list of about a dozen anti-nausea meds at 
https://www.currentresults.com/Weather/Nevada/Places/reno-temperatures-by-month-average.php

My son has used ondasetron (Zofran) successfully ... they prescribed it when he was quite young, so perhaps it's something you could tolerate and might help.

I feel like we're peppering you with a zillion ideas but not being able to help much. The most positive thing I'm hearing is that your daughter is aware and pushing. You really need an advocate, and better friends too I'd say.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2018)

northwoodsgal said:


> A co-worker had a knee replacement surgery in October 2017 and had in-home physical therapy.  It does happen.


PT is not home care, where someone cooks and do shopping for you.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 29, 2018)

Nausea back and really bad.  Around eight thirty last night, threw up everything in my, in several locations as I could not make it to bathroom.  Nauseated all night.  I have a call to dr office.  I have two different prescriptions but I have to find something that works.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 29, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Nausea back and really bad.  Around eight thirty last night, threw up everything in my, in several locations as I could not make it to bathroom.  Nauseated all night.  I have a call to dr office.  I have two different prescriptions but I have to find something that works.



I know you wrote that pain can cause you to be nauseous, but it is wise to let the doctor know how you feel just in case something else is going on.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 29, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I know you wrote that pain can cause you to be nauseous, but it is wise to let the doctor know how you feel just in case something else is going on.


I left three messages, supposed to hear from the doctors nurse.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 30, 2018)

They gave me reglan, started last night, nausea ebbing away.  Exhausted after several days, exercises way behind.no more pain meds, taking one extra strength Tylenol


----------



## Nancy (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm sorry you are having problems.  All I can offer is Hugs.


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 30, 2018)

Back home from a visit with my sports med doctor this morning.  Fresh Cingal (viscosupplementation) shots in both knees which hopefully will keep me motoring for another 5/6 months. One knee seems fine and the other is quite tight...have to lay low certainly today and likely tomorrow as well.  Getting digital xrays done next week and setting up another referral to the orthopaedic surgeon I saw almost 18 months ago.  We'll see where that goes.  I understand the wait time for knee replacement surgery locally, triaged as 'normal wait' is 5/6 months.


----------



## Panina (Jan 30, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> They gave me reglan, started last night, nausea ebbing away.  Exhausted after several days, exercises way behind.no more pain meds, taking one extra strength Tylenol


Glad to hear no more pain meds just the Tylenol.  Those pain meds, for many, cause additional problems.  I know they do for me.  

As my doctor once said to me, you will hate me for a few weeks after the surgery, but two months after you will be happy you did it. She was right.  You will get better. Sending my wishes that you get well soon.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 30, 2018)

Panina said:


> As my doctor once said to me, you will hate me for a few weeks after the surgery, but two months after you will be happy you did it. She was right.


My orthopedic surgeon told me the same thing!  He was also right!


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 1, 2018)

I highly recommend the Polar Cube, which is like a small cooler that holds ice and water.  It circulates via tubes to a pad which you place over affected area. It cuts the pain and swelling and you can control how cold you want your water by proportion of ice to water.  The water will stay cold for 4–6 hours but not so cold as to have to remove ice pack periodically. They run $120-150 New but I bought a used one for $50 on eBay.  It cut down on need for pain meds tremendously.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 1, 2018)

Starting to feel better, staples out on Monday, cane in house and walker outside (not that I have left my house)


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 1, 2018)

Got Cingal shots in my OA knees on Tuesday to keep me mobile while I await a follow up appointment with an orthopaedic surgeon.  I will be a candidate for knee replacement surgery if I am not already.  Had a flare up in one knee...became very tight and I limped around the house for two days.  Big bounce back today, thank goodness, and I got out to run errands.


----------



## moonstone (Feb 1, 2018)

Ironwood said:


> Got Cingal shots in my OA knees on Tuesday to keep me mobile while I await a follow up appointment with an orthopaedic surgeon.  I will be a candidate for knee replacement surgery if I am not already.  Had a flare up in one knee...became very tight and I limped around the house for two days.  Big bounce back today, thank goodness, and I got out to run errands.



I didn't bother getting a shot in the knee this year before we went away for the winter. Since I started taking Tumeric (600g 2X/day) my knee feels great. I have been doing a fair amount of walking & lots of biking down here (in Belize) and the only time I've had a slight tightness was after 2 days of a low pressure system with lots of rain go through.

If you are still living in the general Barrie area you should consider seeing Dr Mike Korkola or Dr Charles Ikejiani. Both are excellent orthopaedic surgeons specializing in knees & hips.  I am hoping to put off TKR surgery for many years.


~Diane


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 1, 2018)

moonstone said:


> I didn't bother getting a shot in the knee this year before we went away for the winter. Since I started taking Tumeric (600g 2X/day) my knee feels great. I have been doing a fair amount of walking & lots of biking down here (in Belize) and the only time I've had a slight tightness was after 2 days of a low pressure system with lots of rain go through.
> 
> If you are still living in the general Barrie area you should consider seeing Dr Mike Korkola or Dr Charles Ikejiani. Both are excellent orthopaedic surgeons specializing in knees & hips.  I am hoping to put off TKR surgery for many years.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an idea to preserve other knee


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 1, 2018)

I had a shot in my left knee and it provided relief for about 3 months. Full on pain and swelling thereafter.  While I am not overweight, I proceeded to lose some weight, and I have lost 4 pounds in the past 2 weeks.  My knee is already having less pain and swelling.  I am determined to lose another 15 lbs and I hope my knee will continue improve with a lighter me.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 2, 2018)

Two weeks after total knee replacement, staples out Monday,   I hit 120 degrees today bend, but still six degrees short of straight.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 2, 2018)

You know, that's not bad.  Are you doing the "ball-under-the-back-of-your-leg" thing to stretch and flex the joint?  That really helped me.  By the time I was done, I had more than 130 degrees of flex, and it went all the way straight very well. I was pleased.

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Feb 2, 2018)

120 degrees is great! Whatever you're doing must be working.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 2, 2018)

artringwald said:


> 120 degrees is great! Whatever you're doing must be working.


Does it count if I was screaming during the measurements


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 2, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Does it count if I was screaming during the measurements



Yes.  Screaming helps considerably.  

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Feb 2, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Does it count if I was screaming during the measurements


Screaming is fine, just don't hit the therapist which I was often tempted to do.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 3, 2018)

I can't believe the deep, aching pain that comes every evening and during the night


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 3, 2018)

I am telling myself to not have a knee replacement after reading thread.  I will lose that 10-15 lbs to help take some weight off my bad knee.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 3, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I am telling myself to not have a knee replacement after reading thread.  I will lose that 10-15 lbs to help take some weight off my bad knee.



Be sure to take into account that Rapmarks' experience is not typical.  She has other issues in her life that are complicating the process, that others may not have to deal with.  People have knee replacement surgeries all the time, and their recovery is a very different thing.  Ask KarenG how her recovery went.  She just had this surgery a few months ago.  I know my own recovery was very straightforward, and I had no serious problems.

Sometimes you may not have a lot of options except surgery.  Losing weight is all well and good, but if the knee joint is damaged, if the cartilage is long gone, if the osteoarthritis is progressive, there is only a certain amount you can do.  Surgery may end up as your only choice.  As I keep reminding myself, just like with a used car, "it's not the years - it's the mileage." 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 3, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Be sure to take into account that Rapmarks' experience is not typical.  She has other issues in her life that are complicating the process, that others may not have to deal with.  People have knee replacement surgeries all the time, and their recovery is a very different thing.  Ask KarenG how her recovery went.  She just had this surgery a few months ago.  I know my own recovery was very straightforward, and I had no serious problems.
> 
> Sometimes you may not have a lot of options except surgery.  Losing weight is all well and good, but if the knee joint is damaged, if the cartilage is long gone, if the osteoarthritis is progressive, there is only a certain amount you can do.  Surgery may end up as your only choice.  As I keep reminding myself, just like with a used car, "it's not the years - it's the mileage."
> 
> Dave


I hear you... I read that a new knee will last at most 20 years, so if I can delay the surgery until I am 90... just saying...


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 3, 2018)

In twenty years, they should have some better temporary measures out there.  I will be 94', and temporary will be okay.
  My problem was all due to drug allergies.  I knew it would cause problems, I thought the new one would work.  I am now finding real bad pain evenings and during the night, which my pt says is typical.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 3, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I am telling myself to not have a knee replacement after reading thread.  I will lose that 10-15 lbs to help take some weight off my bad knee.


You will probably lose that weight if you have it too. I lost five already


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 3, 2018)

It is something that was on the news, and as a lead in to news, albeit a long time ago.  I certainly didn't watch it, Bears or packers weren't playing.   
Whooops, this is in the wrong thread


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 5, 2018)

I was fortunate to find a surgeon that suggested I first try PRP injections into the remaining cartiledge I had in my knees...45%.  They use your own blood for the injections by separating off the platelets and plasma and injecting it...and your immune system doesn't reject your own blood.  After 3 months I had a 2mm growth on both knees and absolutely no pain   You get the injections once a month for 3 months...at about $650 per injection.  Not cheap but no recovery time or weight loss diet.  You go once a year after that for a maintenance shot.  Sports players like in football, hockey, baseball, tennis are flocking to this program...ask about it.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 6, 2018)

pwrshift said:


> I was fortunate to find a surgeon that suggested I first try PRP injections into the remaining cartiledge I had in my knees...45%.  They use your own blood for the injections by separating off the platelets and plasma and injecting it...and your immune system doesn't reject your own blood.  After 3 months I had a 2mm growth on both knees and absolutely no pain   You get the injections once a month for 3 months...at about $650 per injection.  Not cheap but no recovery time or weight loss diet.  You go once a year after that for a maintenance shot.  Sports players like in football, hockey, baseball, tennis are flocking to this program...ask about it.


I would try in other knee for sure.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 20, 2018)

My daughter had arranged for home health care while I was recuperating from surgery.  They scheduled every day for four hours, but I changed to once a week.  The occupational therapist was here at the same time, and she told the aide to clean off the top of the dryer, to help clean refrigerator and told me to have them clean out drawers and closets.  Well I never got that far, but one came by surprise today, and the office said we would be charged for four hours, they claimed it was scheduled.    I had her change my sheets, which she did grumpily.  She sort of cleaned my kitchen counter after I provided her with rubber gloves, she was willing to sweep the kitchen floor, but no other floors, she wouldn't clean the kitchen sink. Not the front of microwave or stove top.  There was nothing else she would do.  She sat and texted.  I had to let her go home with four hours pay after about forty minutes. I called the office to verify and they said only light housekeeping, this one carried it pretty far, as I still can't do a lot of the tasks she refused to do.   What the heck am I supposed to do with her for four hours.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 20, 2018)

If any qdvice for leg straightening I can use it.  Getting along, but still a lot of pain that follows awhile after I do much, plus a real loss f stamina


----------



## Karen G (Feb 20, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> If any qdvice for leg straightening I can use it.  Getting along, but still a lot of pain that follows awhile after I do much, plus a real loss f stamina


Someone told me to lay face down on the bed and extend your leg over the end of the bed and let gravity help straighten the leg. He said he used a weight on his ankle to press his leg down even more.

Try to rest more! Don't try to do too much. It takes a lot of energy for your leg and knee to heal itself.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 20, 2018)

I do have that one, and you wouldn't believe that after just a few minutes your leg doesn't want to move!
Last Thursday I went to the luncheon after a big hold fundraiser as I right the newspaper articles.  A woman therecsqid she was getting her knee done in two weeks.   I didn't play for three months before my surgery!  Anyhow she said, you're walking two miles by now right.  I was shocked and a bit concerned.   Are you supposed to walk two miles four weeks after surgery?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 20, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Are you supposed to walk two miles four weeks after surgery?


I've never heard that before!  My exercise of choice is water aerobics and I do that a few times a week. I think I probably could walk two miles if I wanted to, but my surgery was September 12.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 20, 2018)

I can't wait to get back in the pool to do some exercises there, couple of small ares that haven't healed yet


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 20, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> My daughter had arranged for home health care while I was recuperating from surgery.  They scheduled every day for four hours, but I changed to once a week.  The occupational therapist was here at the same time, and she told the aide to clean off the top of the dryer, to help clean refrigerator and told me to have them clean out drawers and closets.  Well I never got that far, but one came by surprise today, and the office said we would be charged for four hours, they claimed it was scheduled.    I had her change my sheets, which she did grumpily.  She sort of cleaned my kitchen counter after I provided her with rubber gloves, she was willing to sweep the kitchen floor, but no other floors, she wouldn't clean the kitchen sink. Not the front of microwave or stove top.  There was nothing else she would do.  She sat and texted.  I had to let her go home with four hours pay after about forty minutes. I called the office to verify and they said only light housekeeping, this one carried it pretty far, as I still can't do a lot of the tasks she refused to do.   What the heck am I supposed to do with her for four hours.



Home care is about assistance with the ADLs (Activities of Daily Living), i.e, eating/feeding, bathing, dressing, toileting, transferring and continence care.  Light housekeeping is only permitted to areas that are directly used by the client/patient - bedroom and areas that are directly used by the client/patient, say eating area.  The Home Care Aide is not allowed to go beyond ADLs (and light housekeeping) due to labor laws around overtime and Workers Compensation code.  Anything beyond that falls under house cleaning labor law and workers compensation code.  Workers Compensation code in Calfornia for house cleaning costs 3 times that of Home Care Aide.  Labor law for Home Care Aides allows for working through lunches etc, the reasoning being that the Home Care Aide must always be available to proactively help with the safety of the elderly or disabled.  Housekeeping labor law indicates that the employee must take a 30 minute meal breaks that starts no later than the 5th hour worked. 

Obviously texting on the job for a Home Care Aide is not allowed... and if she worked for us, she would have been fired.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 20, 2018)

She was sent home, but she still got paid for four hours,  the first one that came did things she was asked, and had to be shown,  the second one was experienced and a self starter and even found the swifter and did a lot of the floors, she even took the microwave plate out and washed it, I never asked her to do it.  this one wouldn't wipe down anything.
 the benefits stopped now, and as I said, I didn't request this visit, but they claim it was set up this way.  I can do all the things listed by myself, but it is very hard to change bedding, bend over , lifting etc.   glad I didn't have to have her sit here for four hours.


----------

